# Maxspect Razor: Where can I get the best deal?



## Best reef (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for Maxspect Razor 20.5" 120w 16000k, could you tell me where can I get it in GTA with good price?

Thx!


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

I believe its all the same price... Colin at Reef boutique had some the last time i visited. Give him a call to make sure.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

y4zhuang said:


> I believe its all the same price... Colin at Reef boutique had some the last time i visited. Give him a call to make sure.


Agreed - the price is pretty standard across the board. I'd check out reef boutique or Advanced Reef Aquatics. With the exchange rate, it's definitely NOT a good idea to pick it up in the states right now. ($429USD = approx $530 CDN vs just buying it here for around $450)

Edit - I got my 320w 15000k Razor from Flavio at ARA and was very happy with the service.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure Flavio at ARA is a vendor


----------



## Best reef (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

